# اللهجة المصرية: نِدرى



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

هناك اغنية للشاعر احمد رامي 

يقول فيها

و ازاي اقولك كنّا زمان 
والماضي كان في الغيب بكره
واللي احنا فيه دلوقت كمان
ح يفوت علينا ولا نِدرى

ما معنى كلمة ( نِدرى ) وشكرا لكم


----------



## Rindala

هي ذات الكلمة الفصحة "يدري" أي يعرف


----------



## akhooha

Rindala said:


> هي ذات الكلمة الفصحة "يدري" أي يعرف


فكرة غريبة للغاية ... كلمة "ندري" لها نفس المعنى بالفصحى ... أي "نعرف"٠


----------



## A doctor

ولكن لندرة سماعها خاصة في السينما المصرية

فلم اعرف معناها

ولكن شكرا للجميع


----------



## cherine

للعلم: هذا الفعل غير مستخدم في العامية المصرية بشكل شائع. وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لكثير من كلمات وعبارات الأغاني، خاصة الأغاني القديمة.


----------



## Arabic Guru

من نسي قديمه تاه


cherine said:


> للعلم: هذا الفعل غير مستخدم في العامية المصرية بشكل شائع. وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لكثير من كلمات وعبارات الأغاني، خاصة الأغاني القديمة.


وماذا تستعملون بدلاً من (ندري) أستاذة شيرين؟


----------



## cherine

نستخدم "نعرف"، وفي هذه الجملة: حيفوت علينا من غير ما نحس، لأن درى هنا بمعنى الوعي والإدراك، لا المعرفة


----------



## akhooha

amro hakami said:


> ولكن لندرة سماعها خاصة في السينما المصرية
> فلم اعرف معناها


هناك احتمال أنك تسمع "ندرة" في عبارة مثل "انتي ست ندره" ... يعني "انتِ ست نادرة"٠


----------



## cherine

عفوًا، أخوها، ولكنك أسأت فهم العبارة. "لندرة سماعها" تعني أنه نادرًا ما يسمع هذه العبارة. وهذا صحيح، فمثلما قلتُ لا نكاد نستخدم هذا الفعل في العامية المصرية أبدًا.


----------



## akhooha

شكرًا يا أستاذة ... يخجلني جهلي٠


----------



## cherine

عفوًا يا فندم، وليس هذا جهلاً بل مجرد سوء تفاهم.


----------

